# Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht



## xonnel (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo !

Ich habe ein gebrauchtes Lowrance Ifinder H2O gekauft, leider ohne die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung.
Falls jemand diese Anleitung bzw. das Handbuch in Deutsch hat, bitte PM an mich.

Die englische habe ich bei Lowrance gefunden.


----------



## Hendreich (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht*

*Lowrance H2O C GPS Ifinder Anleitung Deutsch no Eagle - Sport ...*

Da kannst Du das Ding kaufen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Drillmaster1 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht*

hi,
du kannst dir die anleitung auch aus dem Netz ziehen. hab da mal noch eine frage auch an alle Technikfreaks und H2O-kenner. Ist es möglich Karten von der Software Blue Nav im H2O zuverwenden? hab bei schlagerter nachgefragt und eine negative antwort bekommen meine aber dass ich hier im Forum von einer Möglichkeit gelesen hätte..?
Weiterhin soll es nicht funktionieren, dass man durch dass serielle Schnittkabel des Lowrance H2O keine Daten ins Gerät reinbekommt.
Dann wollte ich auch noch mein Humminbird 737 mit dem H2O verbinden, weil das Echolot ja keine eigene Antenne besitzt. Bei Schlageter wurde mir folgende Möglichkeit aufgezeigt: 1. serielles Kabel von lowrance und 2. ein NMEA Kabel(blank)fürs Lot.
                die blanken Drähte vom NMEA Kabel mit dem seriellen Stecker verbinden( man könnte auch beim ElektrinikVersand Conrad einen Stecker auf das NMEA Kabel löten) und dann die beiden Verbindungen seriell koppeln.
Dazu fehlt dann die Kenntniss der Belegung der Kabel , ich weiß die sind farbig aber trotzdem!
Hatt jemand Ahnung oder schon mal sowas gebastelt.
Jetzt fragen sich bestimmt auch einige, warum ich die beiden Geräte verbinden möchte?
... wenn ich beides auch getrennt voneinander betreiben kann. weiß auch nicht so genau...?
Hoffe jemand kann etwas dazu schreiben...
Grüße...


----------



## ALUFISH (3. März 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht*

@xonnel

Stell das Gerät erstmal auf Deutsch. (Set Language)

So, dann benutzen.

Und wenns dann immernoch klemmt kannste ja fragen.

Gibt sicherlich Menschen hier, die Dir helfen werden.

@Drillmaster

Dein H2O will  ".usr" Daten.

Leider lassen sich nur Routen und Wegpunkte konvertieren.

Du wurdest kompetent beraten. Warum stellts Du das alles in Frage ??

Das ist nicht sehr anständig !!


----------



## ducklenni (3. März 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht*

Hallo Xonnel,
versuch es mal damit, hab ich auch runtergeladen

http://www.globetrotter.de/pdf_prod/low06001.pdf

Bringt dich mit Sicherheit weiter.


----------



## Drillmaster1 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht*

hi alufisch

....Stell das Gerät erstmal auf Deutsch. (Set Language)

So, dann benutzen.

Und wenns dann immernoch klemmt kannste ja fragen....

danke alufisch....bin gar nicht darauf gekommen die Menüsprache auf deutsch einzustellen!!!!

...Du wurdest kompetent beraten. Warum stellts Du das alles in Frage ??

Das ist nicht sehr anständig !! 

alufisch, man könnte denken du hast was mit Herrn Schlageter zu tun, oder woher willst du wissen, dass ich kompetent beraten wurde.....?


----------



## Drillmaster1 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Deutsche Bedienungsanleitung bzw. Handbuch Lowrance H2O gesucht*

ach jetzt hab ich es erst gesehen, dass die Einstellung der Sprache für xonnel bestimmt - aber darauf ist er bestimmt selber gekommen...


----------

